# ~ MCC Reef Paradise ~ - 60G Rimless Tank



## mcc21 (Oct 24, 2011)

I haven't had a tank for over 2 years now. The last time I was here was for my 20G long tank. It was a great learning experience and a very simple set up with many used parts from other local members. Do to work I got too busy and lost interest/time to take care of the tank. Some of the corals started to die and I got hit by flatworms. So I sold the tank and its contents when it still worth some value. The picture is of the 20G long before it went downwards.










Flash forward to 2013 !! Work is more stable now and I have moved out so it was time to set up something that will last longer. I decided to go sumpless again as I like the piece of mind and simplicity of the whole set up.

Here is a list of the equipment:

Tank: Hagen 60G (48"x19"x16") rimless tank/stand 
Light: AI SOL Blue x 2 + controller
Skimmer: Tunze 9004
Circulation: EcoTech MP10 + Tunze 6025
Reactor: Innovative Marine MiniMax All-In-One Media Reactor
ATO: Tunze Osmolator 3155
Heater: Hagen Marina 200w
Salinity: Refractometer

Current Livestock:

2 x Black Clownfish
Blue Tang 
Yellow Tang
Six Line Wrasse
Lawnmower Benny

2 x Cleaner Shrimp
Blue Legged Hermit Crabs
Assorted Snails

Frogspawn Coral
Hammer Coral
Torch Coral
Various Ricordias
Blue/Red Mushrooms
Various Acans
Various Zoas
Scoly
Plate Coral
Bubble Coral
Toadstool
Duncan Coral
Neon Candycane Coral

85lbs of Liverock

I do 5 gallon water change per week with Instant Ocean salt.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking Great man! How old is this setup?


----------



## mcc21 (Oct 24, 2011)

JTang said:


> Looking Great man! How old is this setup?


4 months....


----------



## mcc21 (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great. Everything is very healthy looking.


----------



## mcc21 (Oct 24, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Looks great. Everything is very healthy looking.


Unfortunately a timid benny died and i couldnt find the body, and a very poor order from fragalot which I will never purchase again (all the stuff were dying pretty much the same day ($180 worth))... and caused a huge spike in nitrates. One of my cleaner shrimped died, and a huge GHA bloom. Now just doing 10% water changes 2x a week for a month, and changing my phosphate media once every 2 wks to get everything back into order.


----------



## SpeedFactor (Dec 1, 2011)

That sucks... Everything was looking so good! Hope everything works out in the end.


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

With hot weather, i am not surprised coral orders will get toasted...best time to order is fall and spring.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

mcc21 said:


> Unfortunately a timid benny died and i couldnt find the body, and a very poor order from fragalot which I will never purchase again (all the stuff were dying pretty much the same day ($180 worth))... and caused a huge spike in nitrates. One of my cleaner shrimped died, and a huge GHA bloom. Now just doing 10% water changes 2x a week for a month, and changing my phosphate media once every 2 wks to get everything back into order.


What!?  That sucks! My friend gave up n restarted his tank after losing the war to GHA. Hope u have better luck! All your corals were so happy in those pictures. I want your acans....


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

well look on the bright side its not colerpa LOL good luck i would get some turbos and manual remover methids


----------



## mcc21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I hope the GHA will subside... i did get 6 turbos.. but dont know if anything is doing much. been just scrubbing the visible stuff once a week, and doing 2 x water changes and changing phosphate media every 2 weeks.

this week seems better..only certain parts have grown back with the GHA... so more scrubbing and water changes. I had a huge outbreak with GHA on the sand last month when I was away for 2 wks on vacation. took a month of water changes/media changes... all gone now =)


----------



## mcc21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Playing with my friend's DSLR =)


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

nice pics !


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

wow nice! :envy:


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

That looks soooo wicked!


----------



## mcc21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Some stuff died, but added some new stuff over time.

Added a Tunze 9010


----------



## mcc21 (Oct 24, 2011)

Trying SPS again and added more pieces of zoas to replaced the dead stuff. The purple/green lobo is recovering from its sting, but candy cane coral has died 3 heads =(

Devils Armour Zoas
Sunny Ds Zoas

Red Planet 
Yellow Milli
Purple Monti Cap
Purple Pocci
Purple Valida
Purple Bonsai
Dark Green Acro w/ brown tips


----------

